# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Clause where pour filtrer donnes dans une page

## fcavalli

Bonjour,
J'ai une page pour grer les donnes de la *Table1* et je veux ouvrir une deuxime page lie  la premire et qui gre le donnes de la *table2*. Dans *table2* il y a une *FK* sur la *PK* de la *table1*.
Je passe comme paramtre la PK et c'est correct, dans un display field (P2_PK1) je peux la trouver.
Dans la section "*After Header*"; *Processes*; "*Fetch row from Table2*", j'ai essay  ajouter une *Where clause*: FK2 = :P_PK1 (La FK =  la PK que je passe comme paramtre).
RIEN!!!
C'est o l'erreur? Comment je peux filtrer les donnes de la table2?

Merci pour l'aide.

----------

